# Which type is the happiest?



## cranberryplains (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry if this has been posted before, but I think this might lead to some interesting discussion. So, what type do you think is happiest?


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Impossible to tell.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

a healthy NF is always happy. same as other types...


----------



## Wesly Yeo Wee Chung (Jul 14, 2011)

In what kind of environment, when is it, where is the environment, with who and how is the situation in that time? 

There is a lot of stuff to see before one can say "what type is the happiest?".

@Hardstyler: Agree!!


----------



## Jem11899 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd say the most carefree and happy type is probably either an ENFJ or an ENFP.


----------



## Starflakes (Sep 13, 2009)

If I'm being totally honest instinctively my first thoughts were "ENFP. Wait no ENFP and ENFJ. And definitely not ISFP." 

But ummm yeah pretty much if you're healthy (mentally, physically, emotionally, spiritually, etc.) then you're happy no matter what type you are.


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

I think there's a problem with the way people perceive other people's happiness since we do not really get excited over the same thing or use exactly the same language (it is not entirely linked to personality in MBTI terms). It is very easy to mistake a whole category of people for being mostly depressed just because they look reserved and don't really smile and think that other are obviously happier in any case because they are always smiling and talking loudly to everyone.

It is also a cultural things, you have different expectations when it comes to people showing their happiness depending on your culture. And of course, there are people who have a quiet happiness when others have a loud happiness, even inside their own head, it does not mean that one is happier than the other but one will/might think they are happier or be perceived as happier.

In the end, it has probably more to do with circumstances, education, dreams, achievement, what you actually live AND of course, mental health, genetic predispositions, etc.

I do not think that being carefree leads necessary to happiness, but it is not something easy to define. I think that it may depend on what you are aiming at in life, your personal goals, your skills, what you value and how you manage to be close to what you value. Perhaps, it has something to do with the way you look at life in general, do you count your blessings or focus on the negative aspects of life? We tend to do both, depending on the circumstances.

Happiness is unstable.


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm really happy and stress free. But others don't interpret my happiness as such, so I am unfairly discounted.

I am happy to wake up everyday.
I am happy that I am me.
I am happy that my life is going smoothly.
I am happy when life throws me curveballs because I can strategize my way through the situation, and learn from it.
I am happy, I suppose, because I do not worry about others.
I am happy that life is good... pretty much.

And my life, others say, has been super sucky and worthy of a autobiography.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Like others have said, it depends on the individual! It can be _any_ type, there is no way to tell.

But I suppose people mistake "happy" for "carefree". I think the most carefree type is ESTP, but for example I'm an INTJ and although I find aspects of life challenging, I find that makes them more rewarding and I am an extremely happy person ^_^


----------



## slyspy (May 18, 2011)

I don't know. My first reaction to the question was ESFP and ENFJ. I agree with others though that happiness does not equal carefree. I guess no one's first reaction is any introverted type? That would be interesting. I don't know why, because I am sure it's not entirely accurate, but when you put an "I" instead of an "E" in the type, for example ISFP rather than ESFP or INFJ instead of ENFJ, the type suddenly becomes a very serious type. That is completely stereotypical and wholly inaccurate but the connotation is there. 

Anyways, types in the order that spring to my head when I think "happy":

ESFP
ENFJ
ENFP
ENTP
ESTP
ESFJ
ISFJ
ESTJ
ENTJ
ISFP
ISTJ
ISTP
INTP
INTJ
INFJ
INFP

There is no rhyme or reason for any one of these.


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

slyspy said:


> I don't know. My first reaction to the question was ESFP and ENFJ. I agree with others though that happiness does not equal carefree. I guess no one's first reaction is any introverted type? That would be interesting. I don't know why, because I am sure it's not entirely accurate, but when you put an "I" instead of an "E" in the type, for example ISFP rather than ESFP or INFJ instead of ENFJ, the type suddenly becomes a very serious type. That is completely stereotypical and wholly inaccurate but the connotation is there.


Because they don't show their happiness in the same way, seem more reserved and are associated with false introversion caused by severe anxiety and disorders.

Also, because they are associated to solitude which is mostly considered to be painful and not enjoyable culturally since human being are gregarious animals. 

Because they are associated with solitary activities such as studies and some form of art which is considered to be serious or delusional but mostly a waste of time if you don't go outside and have fun drinking, etc.

Because introversion is not conventional.

ESFPs will seem happier because they are expressive, extraverted and stereotypical party animals, hedonists. They are never portrayed as intelligent (which is quite a shame) unlike introverts (especially INTs)... And intelligence is often seen as a great cause of isolation and depression in our common imagery.

So, yes... inaccurate stereotypes which come from hundreds of years of human culture and norms.

I'd argue that INTPs are very very happy.  See my smile ?


----------



## jessaywhat (Sep 10, 2011)

The happiest traits of any personality I can think of is being adaptable, outgoing, open and present minded. Probably an ESP type. probably more ESTP then ESFP because ESFP can get caught up in mood tornadoes. but it seems like the most realistic outlook. they probably worry a lot less and spend a lot less time in their heads. I've never met really depressed ESP's, they get sad for a minute and then they do something else. The ESTP i know is somebody I admire the hell out of. He's like a golden retriever. just contagiously happy, smiling, full of life with a 3 second attention span. makes you appreciate all the little things N people don't often notice because we're so caught up in our own thoughts. gotta love it


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Despite good things said in this thread about not mistaking carefree for happy, I would still place my money on there being a higher chance for ESP types being happy compared to IN types.


----------



## moonlight_echo (May 15, 2011)

In American culture, I would say extroverts and sensors (especially ESXX) are likely to be the happiest if we're going by the happiness of feeling that you 'fit in.'


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

The happiest type is the type in it's element. Intj learning, Entj leading, Entp bouncing off walls, etc.


----------



## avatarphen (Mar 25, 2011)

The person who is okay with themselves is always happiest. No matter what type.


----------



## pericles (Apr 16, 2011)

moonlight_echo said:


> In American culture, I would say extroverts and sensors (especially ESXX) are likely to be the happiest if we're going by the happiness of feeling that you 'fit in.'


ESTPs fitting in? hah I don't think so. I have always been an outsider and many ESTPs were the same.

I'd say the happiest type is the type whose environment is the most favourable for the development and florishing of its dominant functions. For instance, I think young SPs were probably happier at some time in the past when they could spend their days learning by doing and before formal, arduous education became an obligation and almost a necessity to make a living.


----------



## dusttrust (Mar 4, 2011)

The happiest people I know are all 3 ENFP


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

INTJ.


10char


----------



## vellocent (Dec 18, 2010)

ENFP, except most I've known well also have dark days and the way they get effected by these dark days is quite striking.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

sanari said:


> I'm really happy and stress free. But others don't interpret my happiness as such, so I am unfairly discounted.
> 
> I am happy to wake up everyday.
> I am happy that I am me.
> ...


Wish my life threw me curveballs, it generally just throws lead ones at me which pelt me in the crotch.



moonlight_echo said:


> In American culture, I would say extroverts and sensors (especially ESXX) are likely to be the happiest if we're going by the happiness of feeling that you 'fit in.'


This is interesting to me as the culture in Britain is both similar and different and while we have plenty of extroverts, (I believe ive said this before a few times), we seem to be less extroverted than say American extroverts. 
I dont necessarily see Britain as an introverted society as so often stereotyped, since people who are introverted here still struggle with some of the problems they are rumoured to have in the USA.

Not to say extroverted people dont have problems too.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm going to slap you with a silly stick.  

Every type is capable of being the happiest.


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

slyspy said:


> I don't know. My first reaction to the question was ESFP and ENFJ. I agree with others though that happiness does not equal carefree. I guess no one's first reaction is any introverted type? That would be interesting. I don't know why, because I am sure it's not entirely accurate, but when you put an "I" instead of an "E" in the type, for example ISFP rather than ESFP or INFJ instead of ENFJ, the type suddenly becomes a very serious type. That is completely stereotypical and wholly inaccurate but the connotation is there.
> 
> Anyways, types in the order that spring to my head when I think "happy":
> 
> ...


 
That was similar to my thinking, except I would move ISFJ 3 places down, swap ENTP with ESTP and swap INFJ with INFP.


----------



## slyspy (May 18, 2011)

aus2020 said:


> That was similar to my thinking, except I would move ISFJ 3 places down, swap ENTP with ESTP and swap INFJ with INFP.


Yea a lot of them could go either way.


----------



## Justi (Apr 23, 2011)

1-NF-_Pollyanna
2-ME
3-Mad mans,you may find many kings.sultans,superman at l_unatic asylum.xD
_4-Ignorants-Ignorance is bliss after all.
5-Kids,have no Jtype parent around.
6-Money money must be funny in a rich man's world
7-SP type whores.
hmm wait...None of them,Chuck Norris can be all types at once and acting without personality.
_


----------



## Bago (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeh yeh.. most extroverted types appear happy. 
As well as ENFJ or ENFP.

Bah. 

*Sulks*


----------



## Justi (Apr 23, 2011)

Bago said:


> Yeh yeh.. most extroverted types appear happy.
> As well as ENFJ or ENFP.
> 
> Bah.
> ...


We can share our hapinnes +free hugs just ask for  i think INFPs are happy too but they dont aware.They get pleasure via melancholy,even themselves and others interpret them mistakenly.Hapiness is unmeasurable--:tongue:little secret; dont tell anyone, all E types crying when nobody arounds,they just acting.Thinking many hours without any gain is sad-my daily activity but still i can laugh and i assume im happy.Hapiness is just personal assumption. 
Tip for Hapiness:close your eyes,blame lack of serotonin hormone at that moment, or go intense gym&chocolate cakes.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

sanari said:


> I'm really happy and stress free. But others don't interpret my happiness as such, so I am unfairly discounted.
> 
> I am happy to wake up everyday.
> I am happy that I am me.
> ...


I agree, I am completely content.


----------



## Pizal (Jul 8, 2011)

ESFP are much happier than ENFPs, but are both extremely sensitive to criticism so I would drop that idea.

I would say ESFJ because they like people and are really good with them. They can live in the moment not to worried about the future. I think any type that is prone to worry is automatically out so that leaves out my type. The only problem I see with the ESFJs happiness is they may get really touchy about their environment being orderly, clean or whatever.


----------



## edtb82 (Apr 15, 2011)

ENFP. They are so hilariously hyper and silly. Like INFPs on speed.


----------



## Pizal (Jul 8, 2011)

edtb82 said:


> ENFP. They are so hilariously hyper and silly. Like INFPs on speed.


Yeah, ENFPs are fun at parties, but I think our sensitivity and extroversion don't mesh well and cause some sadness. So I wouldn't say we were the happiest, but we could be one of the happiest. 
Plus I don't think Ns are likely to be happy. Someone Using Se is much more likely to be happy than someone using an N function. I said ESFJ because the want to be around people and have the tools to organize their relationships well. The ENFP may or may not using Fi. Fi can be torture sometimes. It's like dynamite. Useful, but dangerous if not handled properly. I picked ESFJ over ENFJ because the former is using an S function so they are less likely to explore whether their lives are meaningful and desire "fulfilling" careers. I put fulfilling in quotes for a reason BTW. So I think they are more likely to be happy and use whatever hand they are dealt while N functions would desire something meaningful.


----------



## edtb82 (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't know, the ESFPs I know (even the men) are complete pussies. They sit there and bitch about the most trivial things. Boohoo did I hurt your feelings? While The ENFPs I know are always trying to put a smile on everyones face and having a good time and not bringing everyone down with their personal problems. I'm just talking from what I've experienced.


----------



## Pizal (Jul 8, 2011)

edtb82 said:


> I don't know, the ESFPs I know (even the men) are complete pussies. They sit there and bitch about the most trivial things. Boohoo did I hurt your feelings? While The ENFPs I know are always trying to put a smile on everyones face and having a good time and not bringing everyone down with their personal problems. I'm just talking from what I've experienced.


Well, I said ESFJ if you were talking to me. Yeah, ENFPs are in their element when they are surrounded by friends especially at some sort of event. So they are going to look really happy their. I said ESFJs because their primary function is Fe. So they can satisfy their need to be around people and have friendships easily using that function where Ne and Fi of the ENFP doesn't work quite as well. 

My dad is an ESFP he never complains. He does get mad about the weirdest things though. He is passionate about cococola and calls pepsi toilet water. Most people like him, and he is genuinely caring. He's an interesting character. haha


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

This whole question is completely outside jungian typology, in fact, Jung based his typology on mental disorders. Now the question could make more sense by asking which type _appears_ the most jovial and cheerful, and the stereotypical answer would probably be EFPs.


----------



## edtb82 (Apr 15, 2011)

Not to say I don't like ESFPS, one of my closest oldest friends is one. He's just such a babyyyy lol. EFPs it is then


----------



## error (Feb 10, 2011)

It's all about achieving personal dreams and being in an environment that's suitable for you personality and having good friends there to make you feel like you fit in.

Well unless you're an INFP or and INTP, than you're just screwed.

_They can be happy too... sometimes._


----------



## gymnasticswim23 (May 30, 2014)

Well, I don't agree with whatever logic people are using that say Sensors are typically happier than iNtuitives. I think that Sensors are more prone to worrying about how other people think about them. Most (except for one) Sensors that I know are super sensitive to what people say, so I feel like that would lead to their unhappiness.


----------



## Starbuckskat (Aug 13, 2014)

I wouldn't say I'm always happy, just heavily affected by emotions. For example I cried in The Fault in our Stars, but also one time I had a praying mantis in my room that my cat was watching so I made a music video of Les Mis starring the praying mantis (Jean Val Jean).


----------



## Tommi Ski (Jul 3, 2014)

ENFPs are not easy to be happy, just like any perfectionists, my honest opinion.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

To me it seems like ENTPs are the happiest. I have no data to support this.


----------

